# [Biete] Notebook, 15,6´HD, BLU-RAY, Core i5



## bennyr (22. Februar 2012)

*[Biete] Notebook, 15,6´HD, BLU-RAY, Core i5*

Ich verkaufe meinen aktuellen laptop, den ACER ASPIRE 5740G 
Daten:
- Intel Core i5 (2,26GHz, 1066 MHz FSB) 
- BLU-RAY Disc Drive + DVD RW Brenner 
- ATI Radeon HD5470 
- 15,6` HD LED LCD, 16:9 
- 4 GB RAM 
- 320 GB HDD 
- 4x USB 
- 1x HDMI 
- 6cell Li-ion Batterie- Virtual Surround Sound mit Dolby Home Theater 
- 1,3 MP Kamera 
- Win 7 Home Premium 

Das Notebook ist 1,5 Jahre alt und wurde selten gebraucht. NP war 850 €. Ich werde meine Daten löschen, Win7 aber installiert lassen. Es wurde ausschließlich Original-Software aufgespielt + durch einen Virenscanner dauerhaft geprüft. Das Notebook wurde stets gut behandelt und sieht aus wie neu.

Preis: 430€

Bei Interesse einfach melden 

gruß
BennyR


----------

